

Game of Thrones Director: Online Piracy Doesn’t Matter — Wait, It Does - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/02/game-of-thrones-piracy/

======
vxNsr
Interesting take on the matter.

I want to believe that he meant what it originally sounded like, but the
powers that be told him to revise -or else. I think it's a generally accepted
view that pirating does create more buzz, or at least free available content
will get more buzz, than locked down stuff, if it's of the same or better
quality as the paid stuff.

